# Hot Debate: ECRL or DPL for college exposure



## MamaBear5 (May 19, 2021)

In a normal year how much college exposure is there for an ECRL team in terms of showcases? I know DPL played more then ECRL and traveled to Florida for a showcase this year but I am not sure what a normal year looks like. We might have to make some choices soon (hopefully not) and want to set the kiddo up in the best light possible (high school aged, looking D2, D3 or the likes - more into the academics of the school than the soccer prestige).


----------



## Own Goal (May 19, 2021)

Personally I think the coach and players that make up the team are more important than the letters behind your team name. My kid is committed to play D1 in the fall and did not play for a team/club with any letters during her recruiting process. I know kids who play for ECNL teams who are not getting any college looks because the quality of their team is poor. My DD's team grabbed the attention of college coaches early on because of the makeup of talent on the team, not because of the league in which they played. All of the seniors on her team are committed to college in the fall (D1-D3). I know the landscape of soccer has changed a lot over the years and I'm glad my daughter is aging out (for that reason only), so in order to get exposure to college coaches in this new landscape it may be necessary to play in one of the many letter leagues, but I would focus less on the league and pay more attention to who's coaching the teams at your kid's age level and who her teammates will be. The last thing I'll say is that your kid has to be proactive in her recruiting process. Just because they are playing in showcases and getting college looks doesn't mean that coaches are going to be lining up to recruit kids. They have to be really active in reaching out to coaches and/or following up with coaches who show up at their games if it's a school they're interested in. You can't rely on your coach and your club to do the work for you.  But I will say it is helpful to have a coach or college coordinator who is supportive and proactive in college recruiting. Also, the more open kids are to expanding their college search beyond CA the more potential there will be for opportunities. I remember being at a showcase on the east coast and a D2 coach who said he had lots of money to offer also said that it wasn't worth his time to try to recruit players from CA unless they were really interested in and open to going to school on the east coast.


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 19, 2021)

Own Goal said:


> Personally I think the coach and players that make up the team are more important than the letters behind your team name. My kid is committed to play D1 in the fall and did not play for a team/club with any letters during her recruiting process. I know kids who play for ECNL teams who are not getting any college looks because the quality of their team is poor. My DD's team grabbed the attention of college coaches early on because of the makeup of talent on the team, not because of the league in which they played. All of the seniors on her team are committed to college in the fall (D1-D3). I know the landscape of soccer has changed a lot over the years and I'm glad my daughter is aging out (for that reason only), so in order to get exposure to college coaches in this new landscape it may be necessary to play in one of the many letter leagues, but I would focus less on the league and pay more attention to who's coaching the teams at your kid's age level and who her teammates will be. The last thing I'll say is that your kid has to be proactive in her recruiting process. Just because they are playing in showcases and getting college looks doesn't mean that coaches are going to be lining up to recruit kids. They have to be really active in reaching out to coaches and/or following up with coaches who show up at their games if it's a school they're interested in. You can't rely on your coach and your club to do the work for you.  But I will say it is helpful to have a coach or college coordinator who is supportive and proactive in college recruiting. Also, the more open kids are to expanding their college search beyond CA the more potential there will be for opportunities. I remember being at a showcase on the east coast and a D2 coach who said he had lots of money to offer also said that it wasn't worth his time to try to recruit players from CA unless they were really interested in and open to going to school on the east coast.


100% what he said!


----------



## keeprunning (May 19, 2021)

I would add that another piece of the puzzle is who the team is playing. If the team is playing nationally known clubs (we know who they are) week in week out, it does matter. I don't like what DPL did by expanding and bringing in clubs with more lower flight (2 & 3)  teams than top flight (1). So to answer your question, I would play ECRL over DPL. With Legends, Beach, and Pats moving teams to Discovery NPL, I would even choose Discovery over DPL for better competition of teams.


----------



## GT45 (May 19, 2021)

ECNL is having showcases for Regional League beginning this upcoming season. It is on their website.


----------



## ToonArmy (May 19, 2021)

If ecnl regional is having those national showcases then what Own Goal said. Debating the competition isnt really necessary it's a toss up even with those newly added DPL clubs if they aren't the strongest clubs top to bottom out there at least it's their top teams and coaches in DPL not B team like the rest of the DPL and all of ECRL next year


----------



## MamaBear5 (May 19, 2021)

Own Goal said:


> Personally I think the coach and players that make up the team are more important than the letters behind your team name. My kid is committed to play D1 in the fall and did not play for a team/club with any letters during her recruiting process. I know kids who play for ECNL teams who are not getting any college looks because the quality of their team is poor. My DD's team grabbed the attention of college coaches early on because of the makeup of talent on the team, not because of the league in which they played. All of the seniors on her team are committed to college in the fall (D1-D3). I know the landscape of soccer has changed a lot over the years and I'm glad my daughter is aging out (for that reason only), so in order to get exposure to college coaches in this new landscape it may be necessary to play in one of the many letter leagues, but I would focus less on the league and pay more attention to who's coaching the teams at your kid's age level and who her teammates will be. The last thing I'll say is that your kid has to be proactive in her recruiting process. Just because they are playing in showcases and getting college looks doesn't mean that coaches are going to be lining up to recruit kids. They have to be really active in reaching out to coaches and/or following up with coaches who show up at their games if it's a school they're interested in. You can't rely on your coach and your club to do the work for you.  But I will say it is helpful to have a coach or college coordinator who is supportive and proactive in college recruiting. Also, the more open kids are to expanding their college search beyond CA the more potential there will be for opportunities. I remember being at a showcase on the east coast and a D2 coach who said he had lots of money to offer also said that it wasn't worth his time to try to recruit players from CA unless they were really interested in and open to going to school on the east coast.


Thanks for the input! She has already had some positive feedback with MIT which she would love based on her major and is really proactive in reaching out to college coaches. Congrats to your DD and her teammates!


----------

